# Tutorial de inmunización de memorias USB



## Hamt (Jun 8, 2012)

Buenas tardes, encontré esto navegando por ahí, es muy bueno, ya lo implementé y me funciona de lujo! Al fin!, no mas virus en mi PC

Está en esta página:

http://gtronick.blogspot.com/2011/04/descargas.html

Les recomiendo que lean el post, hace algunas advertencias antes de empezar.

Espero lo disfruten y sigan apoyando este gran foro.


----------



## Hamt (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola a todos, hace unos cuantos minutos subieron una actualización para el tutorial, está de lujo, descargué el archivo y viene en .zip, cuando lo descomprimí me encontré con un .exe, lo ejecuté y voila!, se abrió mi lector de PDF's y por supuesto el tutorial, está genial!.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 14, 2012)

Yo uso el panda usb vaccine es mas rapido y facil


----------



## Hamt (Jun 15, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Yo uso el panda usb vaccine es mas rapido y facil



En efecto, es más rápido pero te aseguro que no permite personalizar el dispositivo, además el panda USB Vaccine solo te hace imborrable un archivo, mientras que con el método de GTRONICK puedes hacer imborrable cualquiera que desees sin importar si es una carpeta o un solo archivo, además de esto, puedes ajecutar el programa portable que desees aplicando el método cuando insertes la USB en tu compu, no creo que el panda te haga eso,  Existe otro antivirus, el MX One, pero hasta donde me acuerdo, el autorun que crea puede ser vulnerado con facilidad por los virus.


----------

